# M.O.V.E



## kimbo (23/7/15)

*M*edical *O*rganizations supporting *V*aping and *E*lectronic cigarettes

http://moveorganization.org/move/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/7/15)

Thanks @kimbo - great find!

Loved the points this organisation display on the front page of their website. Definitely worthy of pasting it here.


*To this end, we strongly believe that ethically and scientifically speaking it is our responsibility to draw attention to the following:*

*It is the combustion of tobacco and the 4000 chemical substances that are produced when smoking cigarettes that are harmful to health of smokers, not the nicotine.*

*The dangers of electronic cigarettes are considerably lower than those of tobacco. From analysis of the constituents of e-cigarette vapour, e-cigarettes can be expected to be at least 95 to 99% safer than smoking tobacco cigarettes in terms of long-term health risks.*

*The vapour exhaled from e-cigarette users is highly unlikely to be harmful to bystanders; nicotine concentrations in exhaled vapour are too low to have pharmacological effects on bystanders.*

*Randomised controlled trials show that e-cigarettes are effective in smoking cessationiv and studies of the use of e-cigarettes in real world settings show that they are more effective than other means for stopping smoking including Nicotine Replacement Therapy.*

*It is estimated that for every one million people who switch from smoking to electronic cigarettes, some 6000 premature deaths a year would be averted.
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/7/15)

Hahaha, Kimbo, dis al ou nuus, maar dankie dat jy dit vir die newbies gepos het. 
Kyk die eerste comment op daai page, dis myne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (23/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Hahaha, Kimbo, dis al ou nuus, maar dankie dat jy dit vir die newbies gepos het.
> Kyk die eerste comment op daai page, dis myne


Mooi so. Nou eers my op my FB verskyn


----------

